# Ice rod build



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Decided to get back into rod building. So I bought a 30"med action ice rod kit from mudhole.com. Decided to match the tip color with the main wrap thread orange and do silver metallic trim bands
























Rod is a little stiffer than my others but that may not be a bad thing for cranking in those 10+lb walleyed this winter


----------

